# Ist die Relation in Boyce-Codd Normalform?



## Libentis (28. Dez 2016)

Moin,
kurze Frage: Wenn folgende Tabelle gegeben ist:
------------------------
|Schüler|Fach|Lehrer|
------------------------
und folgende Nebenbedingungen zählen:
- Jeder Schüler hat pro Fach nur einen Lehrer
- Jeder Lahrer hat nur ein Fach
- Zu jedem Fach kann es mehrere Lehrer geben
ist diese dann in der BCNF?
Meine Antwort:
Nein, man müsste diese zu
-----------------+++---------------     
|Schüler|Lehrer| und |Lehrer|Fach| aufspalten.
------------------+++---------------

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## stg (28. Dez 2016)

Was denkst du denn?
Wieso ist erste Tabelle bereits in BCNF? Oder aber: wieso wird in der ersten Tabelle die BCNF verletzt?

Edit: Ich hab deinen Beitrag nicht gründlich genug gelesen. Was du schreibst ist soweit richtig. Aber wieso wird im ersten Fall die BCNF verletzt? Und wieso ist deine Lösung nun in BCNF?


----------



## Libentis (28. Dez 2016)

Weil ja für jede Abhängigkeit X->Y gelten muss, dass X ein Schlüsselkandidat ist. Schüler und Lehrer sind m.E. Sclüsselattribute und Fach ist kein Schlüssel.


----------



## Libentis (29. Dez 2016)

Stimmt meine Begründung?


----------

